# Bonzi Morrison???



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Man, I'm so glad we didn't Draft the 'Stache. First, he's proven to be one dimensional scorer who can't shoot, and now he pulls a Bonzi. That's the last thing this franchise needs.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Man, I'm so glad we didn't Draft the 'Stache. First, he's proven to be one dimensional scorer who can't shoot, and now he pulls a Bonzi. That's the last thing this franchise needs.
> 
> BNM




I think we should see if it's isolated or not. If he had a bad game, someone was an idiot and was riding him about his disease......I mean he's a competetive guy and might have just blew it. I think we should wait and see if it happens again. 

Aldridge called Ricky Davis a *****, so it's not out of the realm of possiblity that he or even Roy could lose their temper and flip someone off.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge called Ricky Davis a *****, so it's not out of the realm of possiblity that he or even Roy could lose their temper and flip someone off.


Good for him. Davis is a *****. He's one of the biggest *****es in the league. There's a big difference between calling a ***** like Davis a ***** and flipping off the crowd - the people who help pay your multimillion dollar salary.

BNM


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I think we should see if it's isolated or not. If he had a bad game, someone was an idiot and was riding him about his disease......I mean he's a competetive guy and might have just blew it. I think we should wait and see if it happens again.


What exactly are we "waiting" for?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A ref flipped off fans in Portland this year. Is that ref a worse person than Bonzi?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> A ref flipped off fans in Portland this year. Is that ref a worse person than Bonzi?


Allegedly...

In some ways yes, in some ways no. If he did indeed flip off the fans, as acused, this particular incident is worse than Bonzi flipping off the crowd, because as a referee he's in a position of authority and is expected to be in control of the situation. However, Bonzi has a history of multiple incidents. So, he's worse overall based on his "body of work".

I never said Morrison was worse than Bonzi. I said he pulled a Bonzi. If this type of behavior becomes a regular occurance we can revist the worse than Bonzi question. For now he's had one momentary outburst of Bonzi-like behavior.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Masbee said:


> What exactly are we "waiting" for?




Waiting to see if this is isolated or if A_am becomes Bonzi jr.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. The referee in question is Rodney Mott. He was suspended for three games by the NBA for making an obscene gesture toward a fan and using inappropriate language. Mott has denied the allegations and requested an appeal that was denied by David Stern.

BNM


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Allegedly...
> 
> In some ways yes, in some ways no. If he did indeed flip off the fans, as acused, this particular incident is worse than Bonzi flipping off the crowd, because as a referee he's in a position of authority and is expected to be in control of the situation. However, Bonzi has a history of multiple incidents. So, he's worse overall based on his "body of work".
> 
> ...


It wasn't alleged, it happened and Rodney Mott was suspended for it. I can think of handfuls of professional athletes who given fans the bird. The sole reason for you to even come close to comparing him to Bonzi is either A.) You simply don't like Morrison and will pull out any stop to pile on him. Or B.) Its another attempt by you to try and pile on me the fact that Morrison isn't having a great rookie season.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> P.S. The referee in question is Rodney Mott. He was suspended for three games by the NBA for making an obscene gesture toward a fan and using inappropriate language. Mott has denied the allegations and requested an appeal that was denied by David Stern.
> 
> BNM


Oh it happened. I know the security agent who walked the refs off the court that game and he was right there and couldn't believe his eyes.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> It wasn't alleged, it happened and Rodney Mott was suspended for it. I can think of handfuls of professional athletes who given fans the bird. The sole reason for you to even come close to comparing him to Bonzi is either A.) You simply don't like Morrison and will pull out any stop to pile on him. Or B.) Its another attempt by you to try and pile on me the fact that Morrison isn't having a great rookie season.


I'm just passing along the information. If Morrsion had done this in a Blazers uniform there would by all kinds of public outcry and jailblazer references. So yeah, I'm glad we didn't draft him.

I suppose the league is piling on him, too becuase he isn't having a great rookie season. Sounds to me like his less than spectacular performance has led to some pent up frustration that caused Morrison to flip off the crowd. That doens't make him a serial killer, but it does show a serious lapse of judgement.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Oh it happened. I know the security agent who walked the refs off the court that game and he was right there and couldn't believe his eyes.


I'm not saying it didn't happen, just that Mott was never allowed to tell his side of the story. It has NOTHING to do with the Morrison incident and bringing it up here is just an attempt to derail the discussion at hand. Mott was suspended for three games for his actions. By comparison, Morrison got off easy with his $25,000 fine.

BNM


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

As much as it pains me to say this, Richard Nixon was right: it is one thing to put public figures under a microscope - but using a colonoscope is going too far.

A young man expressed some frustration in public. Wow. You find the tree while I fetch a rope. :azdaja:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> A young man expressed some frustration in public. Wow. You find the tree while I fetch a rope. :azdaja:


No one has suggested anything of the sort. However, Morrison's actions reflect poorly on him and on the organization that employs him. If the Blazers had drafted him and he behaved this way in public, there would be countless jailblazers references in the media and it would undo a lot of the progress this organization has made in repairing their public image.

Morrison behaved badly and has been punished for his actions. Comparing discussing his actions and subsequent punishment to a lynching is a bit of a stretch, don't you think?

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I actually feel sorry for Morrison . . . I know he has millions and all, but he is having a real tough rookie season. 

Going from being the man at college, to being the #3 pick, to having your name and face as part of the marketing for an organization that involves Jordan, to being booed by home fans for his shooting (his specialty) . . . all in a year or so. Money or not, that has got to be tough on any young indivdual.

What he did is wrong . . . but personally I kinduv get it . . . he hit the rookie frustration wall


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm not saying it didn't happen, just that Mott was never allowed to tell his side of the story. It has NOTHING to do with the Morrison incident and bringing it up here is just an attempt to derail the discussion at hand. Mott was suspended for three games for his actions. By comparison, Morrison got off easy with his $25,000 fine.
> 
> BNM


What does telling his side of the story prove? He flipped the fan off (a season ticket holder). Not really much of a story. 

As for why I'm comparing the two incidents, it has as much to do with the story as Morrison has to do with Bonzi.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm just passing along the information. If Morrsion had done this in a Blazers uniform there would by all kinds of public outcry and jailblazer references. So yeah, I'm glad we didn't draft him.
> 
> I suppose the league is piling on him, too becuase he isn't having a great rookie season. Sounds to me like his less than spectacular performance has led to some pent up frustration that caused Morrison to flip off the crowd. That doens't make him a serial killer, but it does show a serious lapse of judgement.
> 
> BNM


Then whats the comparison to Bonzi all about?

You, nor I, know what was said. An isolated incident is much different than a full body of work of a player who has made an *** of himself every stop he's been. 

I'm not here claiming that Morrison is a golden child, he's definitely not. He's human just like anybody else and made a mistake. 

That said no one knows what was said, its not like he spit on a players face, cursed out a convenience store clerk, was told not to show up to the arena by his own coach, calls other players racial epithets, was kicked off of his high school all-star team by unanimous vote from his fellow players, hit a girl because she refused to have sex with him, kicked a teammate down a flight of stairs, verbally assaulted a referee and threw his headband at him, threw his gum at a fan in the stands of a game, cited by police for not leaving a fight in downtown Portland or told Sports Illustrated that he didn't give a **** what fans think of him. 

Guess who is guilty for all of the above.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> That said no one knows what was said, its not like he spit on a players face, cursed out a convenience store clerk, was told not to show up to the arena by his own coach, calls other players racial epithets, was kicked off of his high school all-star team by unanimous vote from his fellow players, hit a girl because she refused to have sex with him, kicked a teammate down a flight of stairs, verbally assaulted a referee and threw his headband at him, threw his gum at a fan in the stands of a game, cited by police for not leaving a fight in downtown Portland or told Sports Illustrated that he didn't give a **** what fans think of him.
> 
> Guess who is guilty for all of the above.


Zach?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Zach?


Bonzi the clown.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> What does telling his side of the story prove? He flipped the fan off (a season ticket holder). Not really much of a story.


He has a rare spastic condition that causes the middle finger to suddenly and uncontrollably extend while the other fingers curl. Bonzi and Morrison suffer from the same condition. There is no cure... today. But if you give to the American Middle-Finger Spasm Society, together we can find a cure. Won't you please help?

barfo


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Those people knew what they were getting into when they bought their tickets.

I say, let 'em crash.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I actually feel sorry for Morrison . . . I know he has millions and all, but he is having a real tough rookie season.
> 
> Going from being the man at college, to being the #3 pick, to having your name and face as part of the marketing for an organization that involves Jordan, to being booed by home fans for his shooting (his specialty) . . . all in a year or so. Money or not, that has got to be tough on any young indivdual.
> 
> What he did is wrong . . . but personally I kinduv get it . . . he hit the rookie frustration wall


You do realize he wasn't being booed by anyone for his shooting when he flipped off the fans - he was on the bench and didn't even play in the game where the incident occurred.

BNM


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> You do realize he wasn't being booed by anyone for his shooting when he flipped off the fans - he was on the bench and didn't even play in the game where the incident occurred.
> 
> BNM


Must have been pretty serious then. He never flipped off fans in college when he was continually mocked about his disease in nearly all opposing teams arenas.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Then whats the comparison to Bonzi all about?
> 
> You, nor I, know what was said. An isolated incident is much different than a full body of work of a player who has made an *** of himself every stop he's been.
> 
> ...


Gee, did I strike a nerve. Relax, I never said he WAS Bonzi, I said he PULLED a Bonzi - he fliped off the fans, just like Bonzi did. Nothing more, nothing less. 

Still, I'm glad he did it in a Charlotte uniform and not a Blazers uniform. After years of this type of behavior the national media loves to dogpile on the Blazers every chance they get. It's taken them a long time to start to shake the that negative reputation. Every little incident is a step backwards. It's much harder to shake a bad reputation than to earn one.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Must have been pretty serious then. He never flipped off fans in college when he was continually mocked about his disease in nearly all opposing teams arenas.


What makes you think this has anything to do with his disease? It wasn't mentoned in any of the articles I read. Since he wasn't even in the game, he probably just figured he could flip off a few obnoxious fans behind the bench and nobody would notice.

I can't recall another incident where a player was fined for something that happened in a game where he didn't even play. I can understand why sometimes tempers flare and during a tightly contested game, but it's pretty hard to claim "heat of the battle" when you're just stitting on the bench watching the game. Say what you want about Morrison, but he's certainly a trend setter.

BNM


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> What makes you think this has anything to do with his disease? It wasn't mentoned in any of the articles I read. Since he wasn't even in the game, he probably just figured he could flip off a few obnoxious fans behind the bench and nobody would notice.
> 
> *I can't recall another incident where a player was fined for something that happened in a game where he didn't even play.* I can understand why sometimes tempers flare and during a tightly contested game, but it's pretty hard to claim "heat of the battle" when you're just stitting on the bench watching the game. Say what you want about Morrison, but he's certainly a trend setter.
> 
> BNM


Off the top of my head I can remember a situation where Kenyon Martin went into the stands in a game he didn't even play. 

I never claimed heat of the battle. Not sure what to make about the trend setter thing.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Think back a few years.

Pippen is hurt and has to miss a big game. As he is sitting on the bench in street clothes, he is being mercilessly ragged on by some drunken lout. Keep in mind, this is a *home* game. Pip finally loses it and dumps a cup of water over the guy's head.

The "usual suspects" pissed and moaned about what Pippen did - but many folks understood and had no sympathy for the fan.

Was Adam equally provoked? I don't know. The problem is, neither the league nor many fans *care*.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> It wasn't alleged, it happened and Rodney Mott was suspended for it. I can think of handfuls of professional athletes who given fans the bird. The sole reason for you to even come close to comparing him to Bonzi is either A.) You simply don't like Morrison and will pull out any stop to pile on him. Or B.) Its another attempt by you to try and pile on me the fact that Morrison isn't having a great rookie season.


OR maybe its C) Bonzi just walked out on his team yesterday, and he used Bonzi because he's a good example and he was in the news recently.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

c_note said:


> OR maybe its C) Bonzi just walked out on his team yesterday, and he used Bonzi because he's a good example and he was in the news recently.


A good example of what exactly?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> You do realize he wasn't being booed by anyone for his shooting when he flipped off the fans - he was on the bench and didn't even play in the game where the incident occurred.
> 
> BNM



I didn't realize that, but I recall hearing that he is shooting worse at home and fans are giving him a hard time . . . so I could see how the frustration (dealing with someone who is use to success) can set in and this last incident was the fan that broke the Morrison's back (I know it suppose to straw and camel but trying to be creative)

Was this incident at home or away?

Again not saying it is right, I just can understand how it can happen and feel for Morrison that his frustration has gotten to that level.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> *Still, I'm glad he did it in a Charlotte uniform and not a Blazers uniform*. After years of this type of behavior the national media loves to dogpile on the Blazers every chance they get. It's taken them a long time to start to shake the that negative reputation. Every little incident is a step backwards. It's much harder to shake a bad reputation than to earn one.
> 
> BNM



That I absolutely agree with.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> A good example of what exactly?


Gee, let me think...flipping off the crowd maybe? That's definitely not as bad as spitting on them.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Was Adam equally provoked? I don't know. The problem is, neither the league nor many fans *care*.


Pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Was this incident at home or away?


The game was in Miami. It wasn't Charlotte fans booing Morrison, it was a Miami fan calling him white trash. Evidently, the fan was drunk and mistook Morrison for Tonya Harding - another famous NW athlete with long hair and a whispy mustache.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Must have been pretty serious then. He never flipped off fans in college when he was continually mocked about his disease in nearly all opposing teams arenas.


I wasn't aware that "white trash" was disease. I guess that explains why it spreads so easily throughout trailer parks nationwide.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Was Adam equally provoked? I don't know. The problem is, neither the league nor many fans *care*.


For those that do *care*, here's Morrison's explanation:

"_Basically, the [fan] called me white trash one too many times_"

BNM


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> For those that do *care*, here's Morrison's explanation:
> 
> "_Basically, the [fan] called me white trash one too many times_"
> 
> BNM



There is nothing worse than a boring, unoriginal, unfunny heckler. :thumbdown: If anything, Adam should be castigated for not dealing with the lout more firmly! :wink:


----------

